# Me playing 'Choral' and 'First Loss' by Robert Shumann if you want to listen



## classicUG (Dec 28, 2011)

http://classicug.bandcamp.com/track/first-loss-robert-shumann-1810-1856-moderato

http://classicug.bandcamp.com/track/choral-robert-shumann-1810-1856-moderato

Feedback is welcome!
classicUG


----------

